
Show HN: Birthbook – Never forget birthdays again - qvdev
http://birthbook.me
======
netgusto
Neat idea! Left aligning content on the FAQ page [1] would make it easier to
read, imho.

Also, the logo is nice, but I find its strokes are a bit too thin.

[1] [http://birthbook.me/faq](http://birthbook.me/faq)

~~~
qvdev
Hi,

thanks for the feedback. I have adjusted the FAQ to have it left aligned.

Glad you like the logo, it is now quite all over the place so I am looking
into making a standard position based on space. Will look into thicken the
lines, but personally I like to have it as "unnoticeable" as possible but on
the other hand it is the identifier of the product so have to check.

Thanks

------
qvdev
Hi All,

Developer here. I did some major changes and I hope that the updated version
will help you better.

\- No more email required

\- View back the collected birthdays directly

Feel free to leave feedback everything is appreciated.

------
qvdev
Thanks for all feedback. I made really good progress with all the feedback I
got. :+1:

------
mtmail
Obligatory: when collecting personal information the website should use https.

Typo "The app is in beta, en we will improve it."

I'm not sure a popup date picker is necessary (I know it's optional). A 20
year old would have to click 20 times. It also shows weekdays which should be
irrelevant for the day of birth. Personally even to friends I'd like to skip
the year.

~~~
qvdev
Thanks,

https I am looking into that indeed, how that works with my hosting etc...

The year make sense to leave out and will look into changing that.

The FAQ, missed this update :), thanks for the note. Will improve that and fix
the typo.

Thanks for the feedback

